# Anyone watching or going??



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

As said anyone watching crufts or going this year.
sorry if there is already a thread it just seems a bit quiet this year:2thumb:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Went yesterday, fantastic day out, wish i had the money for the all 4 days, would of love to of seen the hound group on sunday, ofcourse i spent most of the day in discover dogs lol.

Will be watching the rest online and tv now


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my boyfriends mum went yesterday and showed her doggy, she had a good time but she said it was very clicky.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jagos12 said:


> As said anyone watching crufts or going this year.
> sorry if there is already a thread it just seems a bit quiet this year:2thumb:


Ooh!! I love your dog :flrt: - presumably it is your dog in your Avatar??

I've watched a bit here and there, but will be watching the hound group!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what channel isit even on this year?

my boyfriends mum yesterday 

looking terrified


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks yes he's our boy. Never been but my husband has. i would just like to see the dogs of the world section. I will be watching the working and pastoral (spelling) tomorrow. Our 20 month old daughter love the agility and sits there almost wetting herself with laughter.
I just thought in comparison with other years this one seemed to of been a little quiet advertising it.:2thumb:


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

Its on more 4


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well he's absolutely gorgeous!! :flrt: I've got a black one - gorgeous to look at pain in the butt to live with! :lol2:

More 4 and More 4 + 1 if you miss it, Gina!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I was there on Thursday, showing Indy, one of our Smooth Coat Chihuahua bitches. We didn't win anything. 

Unfortunately, due to that bloody TV programme 3 years ago, the BBC refused to show Crufts on their channels, & Pedigree withdrew its sponsorship. Advertising the event & finding another channel to broadcast the show was hard.


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you that would explain it then. What happened 3 yrs ago.
Love you BF Amazon in you avatar, i miss mine so much


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Pedigree dogs exposed happened. Which as much as it raised some good issues, was extremely biast, an made most people believe that you shouldn't touch a pedigree with a barge pole. It also had some comment from the KC chairman which were a bit off putting, and several breeders that should have been shot. The ridgeback breeder was a personal favourite, complaining about how difficult it was finding a vet that would put puppies down without the ridge, bless her cotton socks.. You can see the full programme on YouTube if your interested. 

Anyway, the BBC pulled out of showing crufts and pedigree stopped sponsoring, but you can still watch it on more 4 and I love crufts :flrt: pastoral today!!


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

oh yeah, People really are stupid. I'm sure everyone knows on here that you need to search for the real breeders if you want a pedigree dog, they should provide you with the bloodlines and medical history of all of them. My husband used to breed a couple from the videx lines and if we were ever going to buy (i'd prefer to rescue as i don't really care if its pure bred or not) we will use them again. 
I class myself as quite a calm person but i hope for there sake i never meet someone who will PTS any animal just because it less than perfect according to some rules which we made.
But i do like watching crufts as there are mostly some stunning examples of the breeds, although i like watching the pastoral group i love looking at the GSD's but hope they do not win.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I knew someone who had a Border Collie, whom they rescued from the "breeder", cos he was suppose to be PTS. All that was "wrong" with him was that he was missing was the white line between his eyes :gasp:. Telling you, I would have done a lot more than rescuing this pup...:devil:.

Any way back to topic: I didn't want to watch Crufts this year as last year I thought some of the BOBs just looked bizarre. I went against my decision and must admit, it seems to have greatly improved this year. No more overly saggy skin and droopy red eyes (so far *touchwood*). Dogs are actually disqualified due to health reasons (or at least they make it public now). 
IMHO, I don't necessarily agree with the "Toy Group" (just the name for it), as I find it gives the wrong impression for the purpose of those dogs. After all, most of those breeds were bred for work (e.g. rat/rodent extermination) and are not toys... 
I liked the Gun Dog group last night. The English and German Shorthaired Pointers were my favourites, but the Water Spaniel that won seems to have a great character. I still don't like the Show Line Labs and Golden Retrievers as they look more like fat spaniels to me *sorry, no offense please*. I prefer the field trials, they look more athletic and healthier to me. But that's just personal opinion.
Looking forward to the Pastoral Group tonight, but I hope to see a Shepherd that doesn't drag his behind on the floor for a change. They are meant to have a slight slope to show their athleticism (is that even a word) and I know that the show handlers train the dogs to walk a certain way so it looks like their back is lower than it is (looks horrible, IMO), but I find that a lot of British breeders still exaggerate this. In Germany, most breeders are going back to the straighter back (dogs that don't look like they've been crossed with a carp).


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jagos12 said:


> Thank you that would explain it then. What happened 3 yrs ago.
> Love you BF Amazon in you avatar, i miss mine so much


3 years ago there was a TV programme made called Pedigree Dogs Exposed, which showed some of the problems that some pedigree breeds of dog can be affected by, & basically it stirred up a lot of trouble for breeders of pedigree dogs, even though it was a small minority that were doing things irresponsibly.

Thanks, thats Lola, shes a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

BMo1979 said:


> I knew someone who had a Border Collie, whom they rescued from the "breeder", cos he was suppose to be PTS. All that was "wrong" with him was that he was missing was the white line between his eyes :gasp:. Telling you, I would have done a lot more than rescuing this pup...:devil:.
> 
> Any way back to topic: I didn't want to watch Crufts this year as last year I thought some of the BOBs just looked bizarre. I went against my decision and must admit, it seems to have greatly improved this year. No more overly saggy skin and droopy red eyes (so far *touchwood*). Dogs are actually disqualified due to health reasons (or at least they make it public now).
> *IMHO, I don't necessarily agree with the "Toy Group" (just the name for it), as I find it gives the wrong impression for the purpose of those dogs. After all, most of those breeds were bred for work (e.g. rat/rodent extermination) and are not toys... *
> ...


As an owner, breeder & shower of Smooth Coat Chihuahuas, I don't have a problem with the the name Toy group. These breeds were bred to be small companion dogs, lap dogs, to help keep their owners warm in bed, etc. Their size does not mean they are any less of a character, indeed quite the opposite.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> As an owner, breeder & shower of Smooth Coat Chihuahuas, I don't have a problem with the the name Toy group. *These breeds were bred to be small companion dogs, lap dogs, to help keep their owners warm in bed, etc. Their size does not mean they are any less of a character, indeed quite the opposite.*


You got their first, i cant imagine alot of the toy group going after rabbits/rats ect, there would be terrible injuries to the dogs.

I do like now how the BOB's have vet check before going onto their groups, as hopefully this will encourage better breeding and we should start seeing healthier dogs in the show ring, was not atall suprised to hear the bulldog and pekenese didnt make it through the health check aswell as the clumber spaniel i think it was, as a huge GSD lover im kinda hoping the GSD doesnt make it through just for the fact they will start being improved, makes me feel sick when i see GSD with such low backs and crunched up legs, it just doesnt look right at all.

And i also didnt like how pedigree dogs exposed just s**t all over pedigree breeders, they were just bringing to light the most severe cases, i know alot of breeders who show there dogs and they are all happy healthy well loved pets, maybe they should start doing programs about puppy farms and the terrible back yard breeders in it for the money, who will breed unhealthy and bad tempered dogs, i bet more bad dogs are produced out of that industry than the registered breeders.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> You got their first, i cant imagine alot of the toy group going after rabbits/rats ect, there would be terrible injuries to the dogs.
> 
> I do like now how the BOB's have vet check before going onto their groups, as hopefully this will encourage better breeding and we should start seeing healthier dogs in the show ring, was not atall suprised to hear the bulldog and pekenese didnt make it through the health check aswell as the clumber spaniel i think it was, as a huge GSD lover im kinda hoping the GSD doesnt make it through just for the fact they will start being improved, makes me feel sick when i see GSD with such low backs and crunched up legs, it just doesnt look right at all.
> 
> And i also didnt like how pedigree dogs exposed just s**t all over pedigree breeders, they were just bringing to light the most severe cases, i know alot of breeders who show there dogs and they are all happy healthy well loved pets, maybe they should start doing programs about puppy farms and the terrible back yard breeders in it for the money, who will breed unhealthy and bad tempered dogs, i bet more bad dogs are produced out of that industry than the registered breeders.


Here here! The programme should have educated viewers how to find reputable breeders, & avoid the puppy farms, back-yard breeders & pet shops. 

I wonder whether the GSD will get through to the Pastoral Group tonight too. And the St Bernard, Mastiff, Neopolitan Mastiff & Dogue De Bordeaux from the Working Group, & the Basset Hound & Blood Hound from the Hound Group. These are all high profile breeds. The Pug & Chinese Crested from the Toy Group got through, as did the Chow Chow, Shar Pei & French Bulldog from the Utility Group, so who knows.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Here here! The programme should have educated viewers how to find reputable breeders, & avoid the puppy farms, back-yard breeders & pet shops.
> 
> I wonder whether the GSD will get through to the Pastoral Group tonight too. And the St Bernard, Mastiff, Neopolitan Mastiff & Dogue De Bordeaux from the Working Group, & the Basset Hound & Blood Hound from the Hound Group. These are all high profile breeds.


I also speak to alot of people that when i mention im going to crufts they instantly start saying how much they hate it and that all pedigree dogs are faulty ect ect...i ask them have they ever been to crufts or met a reputable breeder who has a passion for dogs? they always say no.

ahh forgot about the neopolitan and other mastiffs, the neo seriously needs to be sorted out, when i first saw a picture of an actual working neo mastiff i was in shock! how did the show specimens get to be so packed with extra skin. i cant see the basset getting through either, but who knows, the dogs that have currently failed the vet checks i would like to know what exactly it was that failed them.
Id be kinda happy if less dogs get through the hound group lol but thats only because i want the ibizan hound to do well, i love them so much and they dont get enough recognition


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> I also speak to alot of people that when i mention im going to crufts they instantly start saying how much they hate it and that all pedigree dogs are faulty ect ect...i ask them have they ever been to crufts or met a reputable breeder who has a passion for dogs? they always say no.
> 
> ahh forgot about the neopolitan and other mastiffs, the neo seriously needs to be sorted out, when i first saw a picture of an actual working neo mastiff i was in shock! how did the show specimens get to be so packed with extra skin. i cant see the basset getting through either, but who knows, the dogs that have currently failed the vet checks i would like to know what exactly it was that failed them.
> Id be kinda happy if less dogs get through the hound group lol but thats only because i want the ibizan hound to do well, i love them so much and they dont get enough recognition


Heres an interview with the owner of the withdrawn Clumber Spaniel, & she tells what it aparently failed it's vet check on. Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Heres an interview with the owner of the withdrawn Clumber Spaniel, & she tells what it aparently failed it's vet check on. Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


oh great! thanks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I was there on Thursday, showing Indy, one of our Smooth Coat Chihuahua bitches. We didn't win anything.
> .


Wish I'd have known, I was there on Thursday! Didn't see much of the dogs, though. :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Wish I'd have known, I was there on Thursday! Didn't see much of the dogs, though. :lol2:


Aw buggar, would have been great to meet you Meg


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Heres an interview with the owner of the withdrawn Clumber Spaniel, & she tells what it aparently failed it's vet check on. Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


So aparntly the owner is adament the dog is perfectly healthy, and then she's saying it has conjunctivitious (sp?) and then there talking to another breeder who's slating the vet for not knowing the clumber breed..so going on that conjunctivitious is normal for clumber..and then they go on how the lighting and heat in crufts has caused it? what im so confused =/


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm relieved to see i share other people's views. There is always a small feeling that i shouldn't watch or go because of the principle of the bad breeders but i do think crufts try to portray the best side of breeding pure lines even if one or two slip through. The one concern i have is for the dogs that win purely as already said they will be improved to meet demand of this years top fashion dog (if you get what i mean) 

Zooman, If you don't mind me asking how old is Lola and was she parent or hand reared?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> So aparntly the owner is adament the dog is perfectly healthy, and then she's saying it has conjunctivitious (sp?) and then there talking to another breeder who's slating the vet for not knowing the clumber breed..so going on that conjunctivitious is normal for clumber..and then they go on how the lighting and heat in crufts has caused it? what im so confused =/


I took it as the breed normally has some drooping to it's lower eyelids, so there is some pinkness showing, which maybe the vet has took as conjunctivitis. I suppose the breeder was right, most vets don't know about individual breeds. If you look at St Bernards, Basset Hounds, etc they often have some drooping of the lower eyelid which reveals some pinkness underneath. It doesn't mean they have conjunctivitis. Maybe this vet needs to be questioned.



jagos12 said:


> I'm relieved to see i share other people's views. There is always a small feeling that i shouldn't watch or go because of the principle of the bad breeders but i do think crufts try to portray the best side of breeding pure lines even if one or two slip through. The one concern i have is for the dogs that win purely as already said they will be improved to meet demand of this years top fashion dog (if you get what i mean)
> 
> Zooman, If you don't mind me asking how old is Lola and was she parent or hand reared?


Never feel uneasy for watching or attending Crufts! It is the majority that are doing things right. We should stand together, proud & public! We should not let the minority who compromise the health of their dogs ruin things for the rest of us!

Lola is 7 years old, hand-reared & is a DNA sexed female. I got her from a friend who became allergic to her feather dust.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

*


Zoo-Man said:



I took it as the breed normally has some drooping to it's lower eyelids, so there is some pinkness showing, which maybe the vet has took as conjunctivitis. I suppose the breeder was right, most vets don't know about individual breeds. If you look at St Bernards, Basset Hounds, etc they often have some drooping of the lower eyelid which reveals some pinkness underneath. It doesn't mean they have conjunctivitis. Maybe this vet needs to be questioned.

Click to expand...

*


Zoo-Man said:


> Never feel uneasy for watching or attending Crufts! It is the majority that are doing things right. We should stand together, proud & public! We should not let the minority who compromise the health of their dogs ruin things for the rest of us!
> 
> Lola is 7 years old, hand-reared & is a DNA sexed female. I got her from a friend who became allergic to her feather dust.


Ahh right tbh im not sure ive seen conjuncty in dogs, but i have seen it in people and it was a pussy sticky mess, so thats what i thought they ment in this video, also saw a quick one about the bulldog, huge uproar from bully admirers saying the dog was healthy, really pissed me off, these 'admirers' are so blindsighted by their 'love' of the breed they will refuse to accept the possibility of any health problems. and alot of people are slating the kennel club, i personally think this is a huge step forward for the health and welfare of the dogs, as before alot of breed clubs didnt put into action alot of health issues, and i kinda got the impression it was more what the people wanted than what was best for the dogs although i know this didnt apply for all the clubs, i for one now have alot more respect for the kennel club and i think they deserve some praise for this, they're finally taking a big step in the right direction that can change the dog breeds and showing world for the better.


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats exactly what happened to me My husband had an orange winged for 13yrs and once i took over looking after her we bonded more than he ever did with her (he could only occasionally scratch her head through the bars) She basically acted like she had been hand reared even though she had been aviary raised. I had to go for x rays on my lungs and such but i couldn't even have heron my shoulder for more than 10 minutes in the end without the pain from the irritation becoming too much. Absolutely broke my heart.

Back on topic: i enjoy watching because i love dogs and think generally they try to educate people about different breed requirements. But as said some people don't and are only in it for one thing and its just that small thought that makes me think a little bit about the negative side of it. But i suppose we should think about it a little bit to be aware of what does happen. But overall i like watching and would still like to go


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Random post, but if you're wanting to watch it live and are on the PC and not near a TV you can watch it here http://www.crufts.org.uk/


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The Mastiff has failed it's vet check....


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh dear the judges putting these dogs through need seriously looking at.. It's so unfair to the rest, as they won't go back to rejudge the group or pull the reserve. And they're not ALL going to have problems. It just seems to be the 'extreme' standards. Or that's the impression I'm getting.

Agility is on <3 I could watch this for days. I really miss having a doggy to do this with


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Omg these border collies are making me green with envy, that liver and white was stunning, as was the black and white that followed :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i wanted to go down for today to see the dobermanns and meet some people but i couldnt get a lift. BUT my boss was there yesterday with her flatcoats and got two 1st's and a 3rd! so there's lots of celebrations going on at work.

i've been watching the groups on more 4 but the whole programme annoys me cos i find 99% of whats shown soooo boring. and i never get to see what i want. which is why i want to go, i'm going next year, i've decided! i have a year to save up money for the petrol to drive there! lol


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

apparently you can watch more online, but i really really want to go one year. my least favourite was probably the toy dogs. but our toddler still love the agility especially the weave bar thingies


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i wanted to go down for today to see the dobermanns and meet some people but i couldnt get a lift. BUT my boss was there yesterday with her flatcoats and got two 1st's and a 3rd! so there's lots of celebrations going on at work.
> 
> i've been watching the groups on more 4 but the whole programme annoys me cos i find 99% of whats shown soooo boring. and i never get to see what i want. which is why i want to go, i'm going next year, i've decided! i have a year to save up money for the petrol to drive there! lol


What won working group?

I was watching but it was a dodgy stream... my internet is playing up. THe Dobe was cracking looking as was the rotti Im sure you'll have been watching those. but the RBT was superior lol. I thought the Mal looked amazing.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

jagos12 said:


> apparently you can watch more online, but i really really want to go one year. my least favourite was probably the toy dogs. but our toddler still love the agility especially the weave bar thingies


i like quite a few of the toy breeds even though i prefer big dogs. i'd love a chihuahua, they're too cute! my friend got best puppy with his tibetan spaniel on thursday but only got 3rd in veteran with his old bitch. wasn't pleased with that cos he got 1st at the breed club show on the sunday just before lol


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

The newfoundland won the working group, bonnie dog.
Elmo vom huhnegrab is the GSD in pastoral :flrt: god he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

DavieB said:


> What won working group?
> 
> I was watching but it was a dodgy stream... my internet is playing up. THe Dobe was cracking looking as was the rotti Im sure you'll have been watching those. but the RBT was superior lol. I thought the Mal looked amazing.


havent seen it yet... the show is on the tv just now, they're now on the working group


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

My sister in law went with a press pass. 

These are the only pictures she has published publicly as I understand she will be selling others to magazines etc.
Bridget Davey Photography | Crufts 2012

Don't forget if you are looking for wedding, family or a pet photo shoot in the Leighton Buzzard area do check out the whole site. 

She is very gifted at giving you a picture which really captures your pets character. Bridget Davey Photography


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

Its not the dogs i don't like its just the title of "toy" and i do feel a bit sorry for the long coats that can barely see where they are going. But i do like larger dogs (or as my husband says "proper" dogs hehe)


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

The only other dog i'd have if i had the money would be the tibeten mastiff. They would be my dream dog. there is one around where we live and they are just something else


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

I went today and it was great! Laughed so hard when a miniature poodle stopped for a wee during his agility run xD


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

:rotfl: priceless


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

LarkaDawg said:


> I went today and it was great! Laughed so hard when a miniature poodle stopped for a wee during his agility run xD


there was a little paterdale that stopped in agilty the other day to take a dump poor thing must of tried so hard to hold it in, the reaction of the handler was so funny.

Bring on the hound group for tomorow, im gunna be cheering on the ibizans


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

TalulaTarantula said:


> there was a little paterdale that stopped in agilty the other day to take a dump poor thing must of tried so hard to hold it in, the reaction of the handler was so funny.
> 
> Bring on the hound group for tomorow, im gunna be cheering on the ibizans


Lol! I can't wait for the hounds either


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> there was a little paterdale that stopped in agilty the other day to take a dump poor thing must of tried so hard to hold it in, the reaction of the handler was so funny.
> 
> Bring on the hound group for tomorow, im gunna be cheering on the ibizans


Ibizan Hounds are gorgeous aren't they? :flrt:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ibizan Hounds are gorgeous aren't they? :flrt:


oh my god yes! i absolutly love them, they guy in discover dogs with them was really nice luckily as i found alot of the other breed booths we're somewhat a bit snobby, but this guy was really nice and answered all my questions, and let me fuss the two he had, wish they were a little more popular in the uk, he was saying that at the most there is one litter in the uk a year, although i was browsing the net and found a kennel that has some due this summer sometime..doubt i'll have the moneys but one can hope, will have to try and get to crufts on hound day next year.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> oh my god yes! i absolutly love them, they guy in discover dogs with them was really nice luckily as i found alot of the other breed booths we're somewhat a bit snobby, but this guy was really nice and answered all my questions, and let me fuss the two he had, wish they were a little more popular in the uk, he was saying that at the most there is one litter in the uk a year, although i was browsing the net and found a kennel that has some due this summer sometime..doubt i'll have the moneys but one can hope, will have to try and get to crufts on hound day next year.


Of all the shows I've been to since we started showing our Chihuahuas, I've only seen one Ibizan Hound being shown. Quite a few Pharoah Hounds are shown locally.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Of all the shows I've been to since we started showing our Chihuahuas, I've only seen one Ibizan Hound being shown. Quite a few Pharoah Hounds are shown locally.


I dont think i have any ibizans locally, only ever seen them at crufts the las 4 yrs i've been, we do have a pharoah hound that i saw once walking up the road but it looked quite old so i dont it'l be showing.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

The pyrenees from the final lives in my road.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some years ago we went on holiday to Formentera. The holiday home was in a quite remote area and there was an Ibiza Hound breeder living close by. Every night around tea time he would just open his gates and let the pack go and roam the area (there were friendly tho).

I'm looking forward to the Terrier Group tonight. I love Airdales and Irish Terriers :flrt:. 

BTW, I didn't meant to cause any offense with my comment about the Toy Group. I think the dogs are lovely and definitely a lot of dog in a small frame it's just the name I had "difficulties" with. :blush:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

TalulaTarantula said:


> oh my god yes! i absolutly love them, they guy in discover dogs with them was really nice luckily as i found alot of the other breed booths we're somewhat a bit snobby, but this guy was really nice and answered all my questions, and let me fuss the two he had, wish they were a little more popular in the uk, he was saying that at the most there is one litter in the uk a year, although i was browsing the net and found a kennel that has some due this summer sometime..doubt i'll have the moneys but one can hope, will have to try and get to crufts on hound day next year.


It is so much easier to import since Jan this year so you do not have to stick to UK Kennels.

Anyways, found this on the crufts facebook page


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ive been watching on and off.
I do like watching the gundogs section.
I will probably watch the final later too.
I'm not an avid fan... I won't be crying if I miss any but if I can catch some of it then great.
I had to laugh last night when that poor woman in the pastoral group thought she had been picked for second place and went running up, but it wasn't her!
Lol
What a shame... She must had been gutted.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

BMo1979 said:


> *Some years ago we went on holiday to Formentera. The holiday home was in a quite remote area and there was an Ibiza Hound breeder living close by. Every night around tea time he would just open his gates and let the pack go and roam the area (there were friendly tho).*
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Terrier Group tonight. I love Airdales and Irish Terriers :flrt:.
> 
> BTW, I didn't meant to cause any offense with my comment about the Toy Group. I think the dogs are lovely and definitely a lot of dog in a small frame it's just the name I had "difficulties" with. :blush:


Awh man that sounds amazing, i would of love to of seen that


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i'll miss best in show tonight cos i'm going to microchip someone's dog and cat. oh well... i don't know any of the finalists this year so i'm sure i'll survive lmao


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone have any favourites they'd like to win in Best in Show?

I'm rooting for the Pom from the toy group - Poms took the breeder group also - but I am rubbish at spotting who's best because I don't know enough about what's top for each breed! :lol2:

Personality wise, I'm rooting for the Irish Water Spaniel - he's lush :flrt:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

annabel said:


> Anyone have any favourites they'd like to win in Best in Show?
> 
> I'm rooting for the Pom from the toy group - Poms took the breeder group also - but I am rubbish at spotting who's best because I don't know enough about what's top for each breed! :lol2:
> 
> Personality wise, I'm rooting for the Irish Water Spaniel - he's lush :flrt:


C'Mon the vulnerable native! IWS for me. Did one not win the westminister dog show last year?

edit :- no it was a Scottish deer hound.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

The Norwich is a vulnerable breed too! 

I have to admit, I think the Newfie is fabulous and that would be where I'd put my money but as I say I know nowt :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought the Pomeranian, Lhasa Apso or Borzoi would take BIS. The Pom was a lovely example of the breed, nice & compact, & full of character. The Lhasa Apso was stunning on the move, flowing & smooth. And the Borzoi was just elegance personified. Frank Kane, who judged BIS is a great guy, he headed the Conformation & Movement seminar, & hands-on assesment that we did a few months ago.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Kare said:


> It is so much easier to import since Jan this year so you do not have to stick to UK Kennels.
> 
> Anyways, found this on the crufts facebook page
> image


Love it! would love a cuddle from an ibizan! i took some of them the other day








Bit gutted the Lhasa got BIS not a big fan of the little dogs, but was a lovely example. i was there the night this dog got best of utility, definatly a fav in the crowd, i thought the staffy in the terrier was gorgeous, proper gutted the judges didnt short list that or the ibizan 

oh for anyone who didnt watch the show tonight, there was also new brought up about a young dogue de bordoux that collapsed at crufts and was later PTS. no one has seen a vet report yet though.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

All the friends of a husky breeder friend of mine on Facebook were saying the same about how lovely presented the Newfie was. 

However most expected the Pom or the Lhasa to win. Frank Kane is known as a small dog man. Would have been a hard choice they were an outstanding group.

My sympathy is with the DDB owners. You take your dog out that day thinking he has a chance to be top of the world and never get to take him home again. Devastating.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it was a really strong group this year! I wanted the Newfie to win though :blush: but the massive bear hug he gave his owner when they got reserve was just adorable :flrt:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was a bit disappointed in the BIS, but I guess the judge knows better than little old me. I wanted the Borzoi, Water Spaniel or Newfie to win. Failing that, even though not being a small dog person, I would have also liked the little Pomeranian to take the title. He/she just made me laugh every time he/she was on, so happy and full of beans. :flrt:
BTW, was it just me or did the judge before announcing his choice, walk up to every dog, even patted some but near enough blanked out the Borzoi?:blush:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

I think the DDB suffered from laryngeal paralysis, which big dogs can get - it's apparently not a breed problem for the DDB, either.

Laryngeal paralysis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BOB at Crufts Fails Vet Inspection - Page 28

I have to say, I did think the Borzoi looked a bit tired but he hadn't had a chance to rest - unlike the Lhasa & the Pom, for example!

I'm glad the Newfie took RBIS, think it was a well-deserved victory.

Also, I absolutely loved the way the judging was done in the big ring and by the Hound group judge - you could see they genuinely loved the dogs and really took their time and tried to get the best out of them, I love when the Hound group judge rearranged the dogs so he could see them on the move at the same time!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

BMo1979 said:


> I was a bit disappointed in the BIS, but I guess the judge knows better than little old me. I wanted the Borzoi, Water Spaniel or Newfie to win. Failing that, even though not being a small dog person, I would have also liked the little Pomeranian to take the title. He/she just made me laugh every time he/she was on, so happy and full of beans. :flrt:
> *BTW, was it just me or did the judge before announcing his choice, walk up to every dog, even patted some but near enough blanked out the Borzoi?*:blush:


That would be because the Borzoi was the last dog he looked at thoroughly, thats all. 

Frank Kane is a very experienced dog exhibitor, judge, & all round doggy person, & he is a lovely guy to boot. Heres a pic of me, my OH & Frank awarding us with our certificates for passing our KC Conformation & Movement assesment, we got 50 out of 50 :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Can a newcomer actually get very far in dog showing?

It seems very cliquey and the same faces getting the top prizes. Or maybe at least hard for a newcomer to access a good enough dog to get anywhere.

I think when I get my Hovawart I would like to try, but think as someone unknown no matter what dog I could access I would likely be playing at a disadvantage.


----------



## jagos12 (Aug 4, 2008)

i would of liked the newfie or the borzoi to win but nevermind.

You may have to start of small, start talking to breeders go to every show possible and show of your dog everywhere. It does pay to fine out who the judge is and to just introduce yourself and have a small chat.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> That would be because the Borzoi was the last dog he looked at thoroughly, thats all.
> 
> Frank Kane is a very experienced dog exhibitor, judge, & all round doggy person, & he is a lovely guy to boot. Heres a pic of me, my OH & Frank awarding us with our certificates for passing our KC Conformation & Movement assesment, we got 50 out of 50 :2thumb:
> 
> image


Well done both of you :2thumb: Lovely smiles all round!



Kare said:


> Can a newcomer actually get very far in dog showing?
> 
> It seems very cliquey and the same faces getting the top prizes. Or maybe at least hard for a newcomer to access a good enough dog to get anywhere.
> 
> I think when I get my Hovawart I would like to try, but think as someone unknown no matter what dog I could access I would likely be playing at a disadvantage.


I know someone (an acquaintance rather than a close friend) whose first proper show dog qualified for Crufts first time out at a show last year & took his class at Crufts on thursday - she's a professional dog trainer so a little different from your average joe, but especially with a minority breed, you're likely to get placed as classes will be small so if your dog is genuinely good then you've a decent shot!

I actually think it's a wonderful story that the breeder / owner of Elizabeth the BIS Lhasa has been in dogs so long - 35 years I think she said - because you've got to learn a huge amount in that time. It says something for dedication!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> Can a newcomer actually get very far in dog showing?
> 
> It seems very cliquey and the same faces getting the top prizes. Or maybe at least hard for a newcomer to access a good enough dog to get anywhere.
> 
> I think when I get my Hovawart I would like to try, but think as someone unknown no matter what dog I could access I would likely be playing at a disadvantage.


Really its no good a newbie to showing getting a top notch dog, as you will do the dog little justice because you are still learning your trade. Once you are more knowledgeable in showing you can then go on to a better quality dog which you can do more justice to. I hope that makes sense. Our first show dog is Indy, a s/c Chi that we bred. She isn't as quality as many of the dogs she's been up against, but she won quite a bit. Now we have progressed ourselves, we now show Dexter, a boy we bought in from a great breder who has fab dogs. We are still learning, but we are sure we can do well with Dexter & we hope we'll be qualified for Crufts 2013 in the next few weeks.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jagos12 said:


> i would of liked the newfie or the borzoi to win but nevermind.
> 
> You may have to start of small, start talking to breeders go to every show possible and show of your dog everywhere. It does pay to fine out who the judge is and to just introduce yourself and have a small chat.


You can't talk to the judge at a show until after they've finished judging. Indeed, you can't enter your dog under a judge that has had his/her hands on your dog in the last 12 months.



annabel said:


> Well done both of you :2thumb: Lovely smiles all round!
> 
> I know someone (an acquaintance rather than a close friend) whose first proper show dog qualified for Crufts first time out at a show last year & took his class at Crufts on thursday - she's a professional dog trainer so a little different from your average joe, but especially with a minority breed, you're likely to get placed as classes will be small so if your dog is genuinely good then you've a decent shot!
> 
> I actually think it's a wonderful story that the breeder / owner of Elizabeth the BIS Lhasa has been in dogs so long - 35 years I think she said - because you've got to learn a huge amount in that time. It says something for dedication!


Thanks Annabel, it was great to have Frank Kane take our seminars.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my I missed most of Crufts this year but have been catching up on youtube! I so wanted the little pomeranian to win! Perfect example of a lively, happy, healthy little dog  Quite pleased with the newfoundland coming in reserve though  Borzoi was lovely too!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad you clarified that bit about the judge colin, cos I was going to say i thought that was the case.

In the cat fancy you cannot talk to a judge before judging starts or during judging, but are allowed to approach the judge after they've finished judging to ask what they thought of your cat and why they placed it (or didn't) where they did?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

a friend of my mums qualified for Crufts this year with her airedale... she is neither a breeder or well known show'er of dogs.... she jjst qualified...
or so my mum says... LOL


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I did have a little chuckle at the final for the hounds with the tiny dachshund surrounded by such massive dogs.

My friend went and got 1st special puppy bitch and 1st post graduate dog :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> a friend of my mums qualified for Crufts this year with her airedale... she is neither a breeder or well known show'er of dogs.... she jjst qualified...
> or so my mum says... LOL


I showed my male Afghan quite a lot from being a puppy and he did pretty well until he started to reach the post graduate and limit classes and then he just basically stopped winning.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Kare said:


> Can a newcomer actually get very far in dog showing?
> 
> It seems very cliquey and the same faces getting the top prizes. Or maybe at least hard for a newcomer to access a good enough dog to get anywhere.
> 
> I think when I get my Hovawart I would like to try, but think as someone unknown no matter what dog I could access I would likely be playing at a disadvantage.


some of them are but not all, it helps to know people in the show world before jumping in, but everyone starts somewhere, the trick is to keep your head up and do your best with your dog, some people get shunned when starting out which i think is wrong but it happens. 



feorag said:


> I showed my male Afghan quite a lot from being a puppy and he did pretty well until he started to reach the post graduate and limit classes and then he just basically stopped winning.


my boss used to be in afghan's and she judged them at crufts many MANY moons ago, i forget just how many years it's been, probably back in the 80's! lmao


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was showing in the 70's, but I'm sure I must have come across her - do you know what her affix was?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> I was showing in the 70's, but I'm sure I must have come across her - do you know what her affix was?


i think she's always used Candidacasa, maybe once upon a time she was something else but i doubt it


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> some of them are but not all, it helps to know people in the show world before jumping in, but everyone starts somewhere, the trick is to keep your head up and do your best with your dog, some people get shunned when starting out which i think is wrong but it happens.


When we first started showing, we stuck out like sore thumbs - 2 young men at the ring-side, everyone else showing Chihuahuas were older women! :lol2:


----------

